# The Essential Christian Library



## Tom Hart (Nov 1, 2018)

What books (next to the Bible, of course) should every Christian have in his library? If you could name just a few essentials, what would they be and why?


----------



## Taylor (Nov 1, 2018)

Well, this is an obvious answer around here, but Calvin’s _Institutes_ is an essential not only because of its historical importance, but also because it is perhaps the greatest manual on Christian doctrine ever written outside of the Bible. It is impossible to read that work and not leave it in a state of worship.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 1, 2018)

Witsius' work on covenant. Bannerman on the church. Owen's works. Turretin and Bavinck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 1, 2018)

What: The Valley of Vision (to be clear the one By: Arthur Bennett)

Why: Hard to put into words how deeply this book has helped move and mold my prayer life. This book is a collection of puritan prayers.

P.S. If you purchase the book, I recommend you spend a couple extra bucks and get the bonded leather.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2018)

Just for interest sake: Richard Baxter answered your exact same question here.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Nov 1, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> What books (next to the Bible, of course) should every Christian have in his library? If you could name just a few essentials, what would they be and why?



I am going to go out on a limb and say (taking your question literally) that there is not a single book that every Christian _should_ have; i.e. by duty or obligation. If you were to ask for a list of the most helpful, best, etc. that is another question. I say this as someone with a large number of books myself - I have never walked into someone's home and said, "Dear Christian, I do not see X on your shelf, you ought to remedy this immediately". 

If I am permitted a tangent, I have a serious problem with book reviews, blurbs or endorsements that call a Christian book a "must read", and I see it all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Logan (Nov 1, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Well, this is an obvious answer around here, but Calvin’s _Institutes_ is an essential not only because of its historical importance, but also because it is perhaps the greatest manual on Christian doctrine ever written outside of the Bible. It is impossible to read that work and not leave it in a state of worship.



I agree. I've read a lot of Christian books new and old and that was one of the few that while reading it I strongly felt "everyone should read this". It is just so pastoral and gives all glory to God. It is far from a cold theological treatise and does not require a degree to understand.

Not to put down Owen or Turretin who are fantastic in their own right, but those aren't really what I'd recommend to "every Christian".

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 1, 2018)

Logan said:


> Not to put down Owen or Turretin who are fantastic in their own right, but those aren't really what I'd recommend to "every Christian".



Agreed. My recommendation is based on the idea that most people on PB are deeper thinking Christians.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Nov 1, 2018)

Augustine’s “Confessions”


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 1, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> What books (next to the Bible, of course) should every Christian have in his library? If you could name just a few essentials, what would they be and why?


It would help (not necessarily required) the typical believer to have at least one trusted systematic theology book on hand:

*Beginners*:
https://www.biblicaltraining.org/library/summary-christian-doctrine-louis-berkhof

*Advanced*:
https://www.biblicaltraining.org/library/systematic-theology-louis-berkhof

A solid *concordance *to find passages with specific words would also be helpful:
https://www.amazon.com/Strongest-Strongs-Exhaustive-Concordance-Larger/dp/0310246970/

Optionally, but useful would be a *Bible Background* book to get a good grasp on the Biblical cultural environments:
_NT_ - https://www.amazon.com/IVP-Bible-Background-Commentary-Testament-dp-0830824782/dp/0830824782/

_OT_ - https://www.amazon.com/IVP-Bible-Background-Commentary-Testament/dp/0830814191/

Finally a nice collection of just *cross-references* of bible verses to observe Scripture interpreting Scripture will round out one's basic library:
https://www.amazon.com/Treasury-Scripture-Knowledge-26-May-2005-Hardcover/dp/B012HTJ2A0/

So that's about 4-5 books in addition to one's Bible to round out a believer's basic set of tools to increase their walk of faith.


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 1, 2018)

PaulCLawton said:


> ..._should..._ i.e. by duty or obligation



It happens that the modal verb should can express other things than duty or obligation. It is also used to give advice or recommendations.

Consider some examples:

"You should clean your room." (duty/obligation)

"You should try that new restaurant." (recommendation)

"You should do something about that mustard stain on your tie." (advice)


For a long time, Christians have been reading books and recommending those books to one another. Nobody here, I am certain, is saying that the books they recommend are to be read as a matter of duty or obligation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 1, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> It happens that the modal verb should can express other things than duty or obligation. It is also used to give advice or recommendations.
> 
> Consider some examples:
> 
> ...


Exactly, your wording was fine.........And as another example (from my world): in some federal regulations there is the distinction between “should” and “shall”, where “should” is interpreted as a recommendation. “Shall” is interpreted as a requirement, which legal action can be taken against for negligence thereof.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Nov 1, 2018)

Since I make a habit of plugging it at every possible opportunity, I'll add in Brakel's _Christian's Reasonable Service_. Also, Rutherford's _Trial and Triumph of Faith, _Sermon vii. It strikes me as really important even though it's not very widely read.

Reactions: Amen 3


----------



## Taylor (Nov 1, 2018)

Charles Johnson said:


> Since I make a habit of plugging it at every possible opportunity, I'll add in Brakel's _Christian's Reasonable Service_.



I'll strongly second this recommendation. Here are a few reasons why:

1) It can be obtained online for free from the translator (so it's legit).
2) It is a full-blown systematic theology. I don't believe any stone was left unturned.
3) The whole work is geared toward application to life. Not only are major doctrines like the Trinity and predestination applied very helpfully, but this work even has separate chapters on things like humility, singing, and compassion. What other dogmatic work contains such things?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mgkortus (Nov 1, 2018)

Three of the brightest luminaries in the history of the church were Augustine, Luther, and Calvin. 
Therefore, I believe it is good to have the classic work written by each of them: _Confessions_, _The Bondage of the Will_, and _The Institutes_. Admittedly, the _Institutes_ is the most daunting of these three. An easier read from Calvin would be his book: _The Necessity of Reforming the Church_. If you want to understand the 16th century Reformation, read this work.


----------



## De Jager (Nov 1, 2018)

A good psalter for personal and family worship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Nov 2, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> What books (next to the Bible, of course) should every Christian have in his library? If you could name just a few essentials, what would they be and why?


Wilhelmus Á Brakel "The Christian's Reasonable Service"
William Perkins "The Art of Prophesying"
William Ames "The Marrow of Modern Divinity"
William Gurnall "The Christian in Complete Armour"
John Calvin "Institutes"
The Westminster Standards
Herman Witsius "Economy of the Covenants"
The Sermons of Samuel Davies
Calvin, Poole, Gill, and Henry's commentaries
Nathanael Ranew "Solitude Improved"
Thomas Watson's "Body of Divinity"
The Works of William Bridge
Christopher Love Works, "Zealous Christian," "Grace"
I'll add more tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (Nov 2, 2018)

Every Christian should have a copy of their church's confessional documents. In terms of contemporary usage, then, either _The Westminster Standards _or _The Three Forms of Unity_ and ideally both. It would also be good if people had and read _Pilgrim's Progress._

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bookslover (Nov 2, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> It would help (not necessarily required) the typical believer to have at least one trusted systematic theology book on hand:
> 
> *Beginners*:
> https://www.biblicaltraining.org/library/summary-christian-doctrine-louis-berkhof
> ...



Personally, I'd substitute Robert L. Reymond's ST for Berkhof. Reymond's a very good writer - not nearly as dry as Berkhof.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 2, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Well, this is an obvious answer around here, but Calvin’s _Institutes_ is an essential not only because of its historical importance, but also because it is perhaps the greatest manual on Christian doctrine ever written outside of the Bible. It is impossible to read that work and not leave it in a state of worship.



You can learn from Calvin, but you have to be patient - he does ramble quite a bit!


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 2, 2018)

bookslover said:


> You can learn from Calvin, but you have to be patient - he does ramble quite a bit!



I, for one, take great pleasure in the rambling of Calvin. A truly great mind was his.


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 2, 2018)

bookslover said:


> You can learn from Calvin, but you have to be patient - he does ramble quite a bit!


That is interesting, as I find Calvin has a way of saying much with very few words. In other words, my take is that he gets to the point in a clear, concise, and impactful manner.


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 2, 2018)

Also I meant to add LOTR (and related works)


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 2, 2018)

Historically it was usually Pilgrim's Progress, mentioned above, and Foxe's Book of Martyrs.


----------



## Berean by Grace (Nov 2, 2018)

_*The Life and Labours of Asahel Nettleton*. It was the full conviction of Dr Nettleton, that all genuine religious experience is based on correct views of the doctrines of grace; and, consequently that the religious experience of those whose views of these doctrines are defective, or essentially erroneous, will be, in like degree, defective or spurious._(Reformed Reader).


----------



## bookslover (Nov 2, 2018)

Grant Jones said:


> That is interesting, as I find Calvin has a way of saying much with very few words. In other words, my take is that he gets to the point in a clear, concise, and impactful manner.



Well, he gets to the point. . .eventually.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 3, 2018)

There are a few classics and modern books every layman could benefit from and they are usually affordable and accessible. The first three we promote to our new members (and often buy it for them): 

Reformation Study Bible
Confessional Standards 
Matthew Henry's Commentary 
An exhaustive concordance (for whatever version you use) 
Berkhof's Systematic Theology 
Grow in Grace by Sinclair Ferguson (good primer on sanctification) 
The New Dictionary of Theology edited by Wright, Ferguson, & Packer
Christ of the Covenants by O. Palmer Robertson (intro to covenant theology and redemptive historical theology) 
Valley of Vision (for learning how to pray) 
Augustine's Confessions (the archetype of Western conversion/piety) 
Calvin's Institutes (a summary of Protestant doctrine/piety) 
Pilgrim's Progress (great illustrations of Christian doctrine/practice)
Finally, anything by Thomas Watson... 

Again the assumption here is the average layman, not the prolific reader. This could all fit on one shelf, and provide a good foundation and reference for years in learning how to study your Bible, theology, and church history. 

My two cents...


----------



## Tyro (Nov 3, 2018)

I don't know if they are _essential_, but these had a profoundly shaping effect on me, and still do:

https://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/sdg/owen/gloryofchrist.pdf

https://www.amazon.com/Repentance-T...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1541264106&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.com/Gospel-Cente...1541264425&sr=1-5&keywords=graeme+goldsworthy

https://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/onsite/GospelMystery.pdf

https://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/sdg/spurgeon/allgrace.pdf

https://banneroftruth.org/us/store/devotional-books/the-valley-of-vision/

https://www.amazon.com/Communion-Tr.../ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

http://www.apuritansmind.com/wp-content/uploads/FREEEBOOKS/Holiness-J.C.Ryle.pdf

As I said, I would never presume to call any of these books essential reading for a Christian, but I can't imagine my own life without them. I tried to provide free PDF's where possible. Hope this helps.


----------

